# Whats your caffeine of choice?



## EMTIsee (Aug 2, 2015)

I felt like being classy today and stopped for some Starbucks. Whats your coffee spot?


----------



## Tigger (Aug 2, 2015)

Dutch Brothers. Espresso. To the face.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 2, 2015)

We have a couple go to coffee spots.
Circle K Columbia blend straight (iced this time of year).
Iced tea unsweetened.
Starbucks iced coffee heavy cream no sweetener when I have gift cards.
Dutch bros (the annihilator is awesome).


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 2, 2015)

Monsters.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 2, 2015)

Monster/rockstar 2 for $3. Stock up at the start of the shift, and try to keep it under 2-3/day.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 2, 2015)

Whatever has caffeine in it...


----------



## Aprz (Aug 2, 2015)

Chocolate milk at Peet's Coffee.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 2, 2015)

I drink coffee of various types from various suppliers. I'll drink Mountain Dew if that's all that's available. I avoid the energy drinks (like Rockstar, Monster, etc) like the plague.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 2, 2015)

Meth..... I mean monsters


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 2, 2015)

Coffee in the morning from home, 20oz sugar-free Red Bull after lunch.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2015)

Coffee. Just coffee flavored coffee.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 2, 2015)

Red monster zeros


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 2, 2015)

A dirty coconut chai from my work'
From Starbucks: Iced carmelito or carmel macchiato for the starbucks peeps - this is only if I don't go to my work, or we're closed


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 2, 2015)

Today for breakfast I had 2 red bulls with a side of black coffee.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 2, 2015)

Monsters and coffee. I probably drink enough caffeine during the day to kill a small animal.


----------



## Gurby (Aug 2, 2015)

Caffeine pills all the way.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 2, 2015)

Gurby said:


> Caffeine pills all the way.


Be very careful with those.  Just have to say that.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't like energy drinks and I don't like coffee.  Not a big tea person so... I don't do much in the caffeine arena.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 2, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I don't like coffee.



I didn't know those words could be used in a sentence.


----------



## Gurby (Aug 2, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Be very careful with those.  Just have to say that.



That's what's great about them is that you can be careful.  You know exactly what you're getting, so it's easy to "titrate" your mental status. 

You can also keep a close eye on your tolerance.  For instance, I know that if I don't use caffeine for a week, I will get a really strong kick that will last ~6 hours from just 100mg (about the same as 8oz of coffee).  On the  other hand, if I'm using caffeine every day, the diminishing returns become obvious very quickly (need 200mg to feel the same way 100mg made you feel yesterday, etc).  One might not notice changes like this if their MO is just "I'm tired, time to drink a coffee".


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 2, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I didn't know those words could be used in a sentence.


This sentence doesn't exist in my vocabulary.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 2, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> This sentence doesn't exist in my vocabulary.



Coffee is love, coffee is life.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 2, 2015)

I will be a very difficult person to deal with if I don't have coffee during the day. Working in a coffee shop has really spoiled me


----------



## Kate22 (Aug 2, 2015)

I've always loved Dunkin Donuts coffee.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 2, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I didn't know those words could be used in a sentence.


Add decaffeinated in between like and coffee and I say that sentence frequently lol


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 2, 2015)

Dunkin' Donuts is pretty good....

But Tim Horton's is where it's at!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 2, 2015)

Gurby said:


> Caffeine pills all the way.



I did those in grad school. I never got enough sleep and had to be at work early enough that I didn't usually really have time for coffee.


----------



## khaysley (Aug 3, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I don't like energy drinks and I don't like coffee.  Not a big tea person so... I don't do much in the caffeine arena.



I feel you on the no energy drinks and no coffee. But give me some good ol' southern sweet tea that's not too hot but not too cold either and I'm good for awhile. 

You won't ever,EVER see me with energy pills/ those little energy shot things and to be quite honest you won't see me with a energy drink ever either. I have had friends that I was friends back in my high school days go in to arrest in front of me from those stupid things. It not fun having to do CPR on a friend because they didn't listen to you when you tell them not to drink the whole can of monster in less than 10 mins after they already had a whole can not even an hour before. 

I won't even drink MTW Dew because of what it does to me.That **** had me bouncing off the walls one night after my night manger give me some when I work at White Castle. Let just say, the whole building was clean the fastest it had even been clean.


----------



## twistedMP (Aug 3, 2015)

usually a amp or mountain dew. if I really need a pick me up redline


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 3, 2015)

This.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't care where it's from. As long as it's STRONG. Nothing more disappointing than going to a new place and getting a cup of hot, slightly coffee flavored water.

And I don't like all the "flavored" coffees.I don't like it sweet, fruity, nutty.......
I just want coffee.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I don't like energy drinks and I don't like coffee.  Not a big tea person so... I don't do much in the caffeine arena.



Booooooo


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 4, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Booooooo


Don't make me unfriend you


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Don't make me unfriend you



I take it back. That would break my heart.


----------



## rural medic (Aug 4, 2015)

Dark chocolate covered espresso beans good to go all night after 15.


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 4, 2015)

Crack.  It's what's for dinner.

Wait, what were we discussing?


----------



## Tigger (Aug 4, 2015)

Also, I'm all about the ghetto-latte at Starbucks. Three shots of espresso over ice in a medium cup. Walk over, dump some milk in and a sugar, and leave the store having saved all the moniez. Seriously it's 2.45 here for three shots of espresso, an iced latte is 4 for the same amount of caffeine.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 4, 2015)

I've been drinking caffeine since I came out of the womb. Doesn't have an effect on me anymore. I'll drink a monster and go straight to sleep. They're just delicious. Same with coffee.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 4, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I've been drinking caffeine since I came out of the womb. Doesn't have an effect on me anymore. I'll drink a monster and go straight to sleep. They're just delicious. Same with coffee.


I fully agree with that. I love the red and white monsters. I wish they would bring back the Ultra Black Monsters that 7-11 had last year. I loved those.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 4, 2015)

The black was pretty good. 7-11 had them a few months back on a special. 

Red zero is my go to now. The orange zero is awesome in the morning.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 4, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I've been drinking caffeine since I came out of the womb. Doesn't have an effect on me anymore. I'll drink a monster and go straight to sleep. They're just delicious. Same with coffee.



So I'm not the only one..I drink coffee cuz I like it-I never can tell the caffeine.  

Monsters and Red Bull put me to sleep. One of our EMS rooms has them and my partner knows if I drink one it's nap time.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 4, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I've been drinking caffeine since I came out of the womb. Doesn't have an effect on me anymore. I'll drink a monster and go straight to sleep. They're just delicious. Same with coffee.


This was exactly me until about 5 or 7 years ago......but things change as you get older!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

I can drink coffee right before bedtime and still sleep like a baby.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 4, 2015)

Guess we'll have to start popping speed balls when we need a boost.


----------



## Flying (Aug 5, 2015)

I occasionally drink Mountain Dew if it's around. If I find decent coffee I tend to binge. Otherwise, little caffeine in my life.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 5, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> The black was pretty good. 7-11 had them a few months back on a special.
> 
> Red zero is my go to now. The orange zero is awesome in the morning.


I love the orange zero. Definitely my go-to.


----------



## adamNYC (Aug 5, 2015)

French press if I have time to make it

200mg caffeine tablet PRN

Mcds or DD coffee


----------



## thelapow (Aug 8, 2015)

I prefer mine pure, or black


----------



## MackTheKnife (Aug 14, 2015)

A venti Starbucks Gold Coast with four shots, no room.


----------



## EMTIsee (Aug 18, 2015)

I tried one of those big can monsters, got a bad head ace. The flashing lights just made it worse.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Aug 19, 2015)

Forgot to add Monster Ultra Zero. About 2 a day.


----------



## EMTIsee (Aug 27, 2015)

MackTheKnife said:


> Forgot to add Monster Ultra Zero. About 2 a day.



Monsters and pretty much all energy drink give me some bad stomach upset, vomiting diarrhea ect.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 28, 2015)

EMTIsee said:


> stomach upset, vomiting diarrhea



Yay Pepto-Bismol!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 6, 2015)

That's me.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 6, 2015)

And this:


----------



## DPM (Sep 6, 2015)

I can't believe no one has said this!! NOS is great. It's got some crazy pineapple juice taste and does the job right. Also, if you put it in a margarita you've got a whole new and really awesome thing.


----------



## CANMAN (Sep 10, 2015)

DPM said:


> I can't believe no one has said this!! NOS is great. It's got some crazy pineapple juice taste and does the job right. Also, if you put it in a margarita you've got a whole new and really awesome thing.



Dude 210 empty sugary calories?!? Better off just drinking Coke lol. In all seriousness try some of the Monster Absolute Zero's. The Citron one is amazing and no calories or sugar... Don't like packing on pounds for my Monster addiction....


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 10, 2015)

CANMAN said:


> Dude 210 empty sugary calories?!? Better off just drinking Coke lol. In all seriousness try some of the Monster Absolute Zero's. The Citron one is amazing and no calories or sugar... Don't like packing on pounds for my Monster addiction....


Yep, Absolute Zero's rock. I tried the Citron and it's a winner for sure. Ultra Zero is still my favorite.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 17, 2015)

Jet Fuel Dark roast coffee... black, no sugar. Ah yeah...


----------



## Jane (Dec 18, 2015)

Monster Zero Ultra and Starbucks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 18, 2015)

I am now finding Ultra Zero Black Monster's in my area. Those win!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 18, 2015)

Just cawfeeeeeee


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 18, 2015)

I used to drink Mtn Dew all the time. But since getting the Keurig as a wedding gift, I now drink one cup of coffee every morning and that's about it. 

Flavor choice: French Vanilla - Publix Brand


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2015)

ProTip: Get you keurig k-cups from Amazon. I buy the San Francisco medium blend in boxes of 80 pods, and it's way cheaper than anywhere else. These are also biodegradable pods, they don't have the "cup" part, just a fine mesh bag. Still work great and they can go in the compost.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh, and for anyone wanting lot of caffeine in their coffee... Death Wish coffee is amazing.  And they have k cups of it


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 18, 2015)

Pfffft...pedestrians


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 18, 2015)

Had some killcliff reps stop by our station with some samples. The blood orange one was good but in general I try to avoid the energy drinks.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 18, 2015)

Whichever gas station doesn't have a burnt pot at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 18, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Oh, and for anyone wanting lot of caffeine in their coffee... Death Wish coffee is amazing.  And they have k cups of it


I've had that stuff. One of our ER Techs loves it... and makes a damned good cup of coffee in a French Press.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 24, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> ProTip: Get you keurig k-cups from Amazon. I buy the San Francisco medium blend in boxes of 80 pods, and it's way cheaper than anywhere else. These are also biodegradable pods, they don't have the "cup" part, just a fine mesh bag. Still work great and they can go in the compost.



I sometimes use my adapter and use my own grounds. The new one has a huge pod capability.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 24, 2015)

Good ol Southern sweet tea. Haven't quite gotten to the point of liking coffee, I just drink it on class days to wake up.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Dec 24, 2015)

All of the basics at our service drink those energy drinks. All of the medics drink coffee.


----------



## Flying (Dec 25, 2015)

azemtb255 said:


> All of the basics at our service drink those energy drinks. All of the medics drink coffee.


I drink tea, what does that make me?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2015)

Flying said:


> I drink tea, what does that make me?



British?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 25, 2015)

Flying said:


> I drink tea, what does that make me?




A tea drinker.


----------



## squirrel15 (Dec 27, 2015)

Flying said:


> I drink tea, what does that make me?


An ambulance driver


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 27, 2015)

squirrel15 said:


> An ambulance driver


Literally lol'd at that.


----------



## Fry14MN (Dec 27, 2015)

Coffee. Any kind. All day, every day.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Dec 28, 2015)

Wawa house blend coffee with french vanilla creamer! Call me brainwashed but I think it tastes the best from the store.

When I'm playing Soldier though I'm much less specific, and will usually drink anything that's heavily caffeinated.


----------



## Candice1088 (Dec 30, 2015)

Coffee,coffee.. More coffee, leaded of course!!


----------



## SavesWithGrace (Jan 7, 2016)

I bring a thermos of bulletproof coffee made at home. Seattle's Best #5 brewed with a smidgeon of flavored. I add 1 TBS coconut oil and 1/2 TBS grass fed butter to the finished coffee and put it in the magic bullet for a few seconds. The added healthy fats are filling, as I rarely get to eat during my 14 hour shift!


----------



## TattooedNay (Jan 12, 2016)

XR Dextroamphetamine, followed by multiple dunkin iced coffees.


----------



## PJS (Jan 12, 2016)

Strong well brewed coffee!


----------



## Underoath87 (Jan 14, 2016)

All the Racetrac gas stations in my county give EMS, Fire, and LEO free coffee.  So I just grab that while I'm filling up the ambulance at night, so I can drink it the next morning.  
At home I just make iced coffee with a French press.


----------

